# Hi! Nice to meet you!



## TheWetNoseClub (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello all,

  I found this site while looking for something online.  I look forward to getting to know everyone, learn new things & hopefully be of help to others.  So glad to be here!  Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays!

Take care all,

TheWetNoseClub


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------

